# Most female pax are terrified of rideshare drivers



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified. 
Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified.
> Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


You're just discovering this now? Female pax are more comfortable with Lyft than Uber. It's really mainly thanks to a lot of Arab drivers were became rapists in Uber and thus that is why they brought about that Uber sexual and harassment trailing RAINN stuff. I had a drunk pax lady ask me if I can do her in the car and I declined. Alcohol messes with normal filters and makes people do stuff they normally wouldn't. Even though she 100% wanted me to do her when she was drunk, the next day she would wake up and remember she slept with a ride share driver and voila she will call the police and I would end up in the news. No thanks. I get Punaani other ways outside of Rideshare.









Uber driver accused of raping passenger in Scottsdale


An Uber driver is facing sexual assault and kidnapping charges after he allegedly raped a drunken passenger after picking her up in Scottsdale.




www.fox10phoenix.com













Houston Uber driver charged with sexually assaulting 15-year-old passenger


The girl told police that Leonel Medina Sentmanat, 49, raped her after picking her up for a ride to the Dollar Store.




www.khou.com













King County Uber/Lyft driver charged with second-degree rape of 13-year-old passenger


A driver for Uber and Lyft has been charged with raping a 13-year-old girl whose father hired the driver to transport the young teen from her dad's home to her mother's house last month, according to court documents released by the King County Prosecutor's Office. Mahdi Ibrahimi, 32, of Kent...




komonews.com


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> You're just discovering this now? Female pax are more comfortable with Lyft than Uber. It's really mainly thanks to a lot of Arab drivers were became rapists in Uber and thus that is why they brought about that Uber sexual and harassment trailing RAINN stuff. I had a drunk pax lady ask me if I can do her in the car and I declined. Alcohol messes with normal filters and makes people do stuff they normally wouldn't. Even though she 100% wanted me to do her when she was drunk, the next day she would wake up and remember she slept with a ride share driver and voila she will call the police and I would end up in the news. No thanks. I get Punaani other ways outside of Rideshare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I know for a fact every race has contributed to women fear of men.. but yeah this is new to me giving the fact I almost married one of my passengers.. and have been offered one night stands from countless passengers that I turned down for the same reason.. thinking she may wake up in the morning sober wondering who the heck I am and what have I done to her.. and in all honesty that black guy killing that girl that got into the wrong car that wasn't even a Uber kind of sealed the deal for all of us ...the young lady that I took 2 hours away actually knew the girl that got killed by that guy and that's why she's so scared of us


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers


Let her know she has other options that might make her feel safer, such as using the subway or riding a public bus…or hitchhiking.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

female passengers are always quiet, they do not want to talk to male drivers usually, I just say hi and thats it, not even how are you doing.......


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

A few humble thoughts.

1) A considerable population nowadays are paranoids. In the event of an assault, there is no way a driver can weasel out. A passenger has all the information they need for the police to identify the driver. On the other hand, it is more often passengers that initiated an assault. I am sure none of you will ever forget the tragedy in DC where a group of teens hijacked their Uber ride and the driver was thrown out because he refused to surrender his car. If I remember correctly, DC attorney office did not prosecute the teens. There is no justice on this planet Earth.

2) With the astonishing number of rides under OP's belt, why bother to care customer experience? I have learnt not to initiate a conversation. Not everyone is comfortable with talking to a stranger. Whenever I take a ride, I only say hi and bye to the driver. If the driver initiates a conversation, I engage but again, it is not for everyone.

3) Avoid any acts with excessive passion. This may be perceived as a threat by some. All it takes for an innocent driver to be banned from the platform is a fraudulent safety complaint. This goes back to point#2. If you said nothing, you would never offend anyone. While it is said that each driver is given 2 chances, I believe Uber has 0 tolerance to sexual assault. Yes, I know this is exaggerating but this is how low people can be.

4) The number of rides and ratings mean nothing. I have read a lot of stories in which highly experienced drivers are deactivated because Iof no faults of their own.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Alcohol messes with normal filters and makes people do stuff they normally wouldn't *LIKE INCESSANTLY POST ABOUT GENETIC IMMUNITY TO COVID AND GONORRHEA *


You missed something.



ozzyoz7 said:


> I get Punaani other ways outside of Rideshare.


Paying for it doesn't count.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> A few humble thoughts.
> 
> 1) A considerable population nowadays are paranoids. In the event of an assault, there is no way a driver can weasel out. A passenger has all the information they need for the police to identify the driver. On the other hand, it is more often passengers that initiated an assault. I am sure none of you will ever forget the tragedy in DC where a group of teens hijacked their Uber ride and the driver was thrown out because he refused to surrender his car. If I remember correctly, DC attorney office did not prosecute the teens. There is no justice on this planet Earth.
> 
> ...


I'm at the stage now where I'm so over Uber and Lyft I don't care what happens anymore ..I think I'm at the stage where I'm so over everything in general ...I don't care what happens anymore ..the powers that be are trying to stress us out to the point that we hate the world and everything in it.. I think it's starting to work ..with that said trust me I don't usually conversate past hello how are you doing.. the only reason why me and her conversated a little more is because it's unusually cold in North Carolina and most people get in and mention that ..but she didn't so I made the statement you must be coming from somewhere cold and that sparked a whole 1 minute nervous conversation which I felt a little weird after she told me her mother was listening in.. eavesdropping or someone listening to my conversation when I don't know they're listening is one of my pet peeves ..but like I said I'm over all of it I'm over weird people I'm over scared people I'm over fear-mongering people I'm over blissfully ignorant people I'm over the liars I'm just over all of it..


----------



## 0ddj0b (Oct 12, 2021)

It boggles my mind that riders don't spend 2 seconds checking the driver details, eliminating any confusion during pickup. To further enhance security the rider could also check the profile and sus the driver out upon meet and at the start of the journey. 
If a driver is too chatty or disturbs the passenger then yea that can send bad vibes and be alarming, but I think a quick mutual greeting is expected in all rides.
I've gotten strong vibes from people when they're dumping their wasted friend in my car to ferry them home like "please take her home safe ok???", followed by a decent tip. I felt it was like a "thanks for not raping her" tip.

I usually just greet with a 'hi how's it going', and silence unless the rider inquires further and we engage in conversation, but I prefer the silence as it lets me focus and if I notice the rider is jamming out on their headphones I can turn up my music from 1 to 5 /30

But I am now considering only saying 'hi' and 'bye' to lone female passengers, not even a 'how's it goin'. 

A few disconnected thoughts:

I would not start a ride if the rider doesn't give me their name, or challenges the order.
They should have filters for picking up drunk people, accompanied by bonus pay.
They should also have pickup spots in dense city centers like the airport, riders pick the worst pickup spots.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

When picking up lone female pax, I sometimes have a serious talk about recent gun related crimes and abductions that hit the news. Surprisingly it's a great ice breaker which often times leads to a decent tip. Go figure...


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ve only been doing Uber for 2 months in NJ, I’ve yet to have a scared female or male passenger. I’ll never understand this, if they are scared go with a professional limo service that does a real background check on it’s drivers, not the soft one that Uber does. Sure it’s more expensive but you can’t put a price on piece of mind.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

dnlbaboof said:


> female passengers are always quiet, they do not want to talk to male drivers usually, I just say hi and thats it, not even how are you doing.......


In my experiences as an Uber driver, and 20 years as a limo driver I’ve had countless conversations with both male and female passengers. Maybe it’s a NJ thing, but when I pick up at airport, they are from all over the world.


----------



## CHRIS VERDI Philadelphia (Dec 10, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified.
> Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


Would of kicked her out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes many of the girls are scared of either being assaulted or just worried they are going to be flirted with and have to reject you. 

And they will probably misinterpret any thing you say as a flirting attempt too.

I always just greet warmly each pax, confirm the destination, and don't talk further unless they invoke the conversation.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I also hate the negative energy when women are afraid of me, but I also love getting them where they are going safely.

I wish more females would learn to carry handguns. They are a great equalizer. From the back seat, a lady with a handgun should have no reason to fear a driver in the front seat.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I’ve only been doing Uber for 2 months in NJ, I’ve yet to have a scared female or male passenger. I’ll never understand this, if they are scared go with a professional limo service that does a real background check on it’s drivers, not the soft one that Uber does. Sure it’s more expensive but you can’t put a price on piece of mind.


I think some men are scarier than others.

I think I give off a serious creep vibe even though I am smaller than many of the ladies that seem scared of me. 

Many of these same ladies probably date a different felon each week without any fear.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

They should be afraid... Wouldn't be natural if you where not.

Being complacent will get you hurt or killed..

Just like when your waiting on a rider... Your doors are locked right? Car is in gear... Or at lest neutral?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> They should be afraid... Wouldn't be natural if you where not.
> 
> Being complacent will get you hurt or killed..
> 
> Just like when your waiting on a rider... Your doors are locked right? Car is in gear... Or at lest neutral?


No..my doors automatically unlock when I put the car in park..I recently pulled up in the middle of a shoot out and nearly crashed trying to get out of there and had the shooter look me square in the eyes..I was a little shaken but still wasn't scared...


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm at the stage now where I'm so over Uber and Lyft I don't care what happens anymore ..I think I'm at the stage where I'm so over everything in general ...I don't care what happens anymore ..the powers that be are trying to stress us out to the point that we hate the world and everything in it.. I think it's starting to work ..with that said trust me I don't usually conversate past hello how are you doing.. the only reason why me and her conversated a little more is because it's unusually cold in North Carolina and most people get in and mention that ..but she didn't so I made the statement you must be coming from somewhere cold and that sparked a whole 1 minute nervous conversation which I felt a little weird after she told me her mother was listening in.. eavesdropping or someone listening to my conversation when I don't know they're listening is one of my pet peeves ..but like I said I'm over all of it I'm over weird people I'm over scared people I'm over fear-mongering people I'm over blissfully ignorant people I'm over the liars I'm just over all of it..


you probably have a dash cam for your safety and listening in on every conversation so how is that any different from what her mom did? i think youre a little paranoid from a few girls giving you the cold shoulder. you talk a lot about rating and experience but are you here to earn money or worry about conversations and what a stranger thinks about you?


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Yes many of the girls are scared of either being assaulted or just worried they are going to be flirted with and have to reject you.
> 
> And they will probably misinterpret any thing you say as a flirting attempt too.


this is too true.
as soon as you say "Hi, how are yo-"
"I HAVE A BOYFRIEND"
"Ok...So where am I taking yo-"
"I SAID I HAVE A BOYFRIEND!!"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Being much older than most of my pax and deliberately giving off a grandpa vibe I don't get this a much from the female pax. What I do get is stories about how a small percentage of Uber drivers somehow think the is a date lead generator. Drivers have no business asking pax for their number, for a date,leering at them in the rear view ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified.
> Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


Well of course most get anxiety having a strange man drive them around. They automatically are unsettled until you put them at ease. 

Here are some tips to help:

Show some EMPATHY so they know you understand their feelings. Try saying _You must be shitting your pants right now letting me drive you around and not knowing who I am. That's ok I feel you. Knowing what I know about myself I'd be unsettled too._
Make them feel SAFE. Say something like _Just relax and know there is nothing to worry about. I just took my anti psychosis meds about an hour ago so usually I'm good for at least another 3 hours, no worries._
Suggest it's fine with you if a friend or their mom track you. Say _look I don't mind being tracked by a third party at all! Ever since the court ordered me to wear this ankle bracelet I'm fully used to it._
Lastly, if you have a daughter be sure to work that in. Saying something like _My daughter means the world to me. I make the effort to see her often since I have been granted supervised visits._
Try those tips next time and you'll probably notice a difference.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> you probably have a dash cam for your safety and listening in on every conversation so how is that any different from what her mom did? i think youre a little paranoid from a few girls giving you the cold shoulder. you talk a lot about rating and experience but are you here to earn money or worry about conversations and what a stranger thinks about you?


I swear people have the weirdest convos in my back seat and often say 'sorry driver" or "I know this the craziest thing you ever heard"...and trust me it's not the craziest thing I've heard and trust I'm not listening nor do I care...and I'm not overly concerned about someone being one secretly listening to the trip...but it is a pet peeve if we are conversating and 10 mins in I find out someone else have been listening to our convo...cause if I get in someone car I think I would say "btw I'm on the phone"...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> you probably have a dash cam for your safety and listening in on every conversation so how is that any different from what her mom did? i think youre a little paranoid from a few girls giving you the cold shoulder. you talk a lot about rating and experience but are you here to earn money or worry about conversations and what a stranger thinks about you?


I don't have a dash cam...most say I should


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Being much older than most of my pax and deliberately giving off a grandpa vibe I don't get this a much from the female pax. What I do get is stories about how a small percentage of Uber drivers somehow think the is a date lead generator. Drivers have no business asking pax for their number, for a date,leering at them in the rear view ...


I need to know what is going on in the rear view for safety reasons. It is unfortunate that we get reported for checking mirrors.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> thinking she may wake up in the morning sober wondering who the heck I am and what have I done to her


Intoxicated women cannot consent to sex. NEVER, EVER hook up with a drunk chick that you are not already in a relationship with.

I had a few women kiss me or ask me in 'to take a break'. NOPE.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> They should be afraid... Wouldn't be natural if you where not.
> 
> Being complacent will get you hurt or killed..
> 
> Just like when your waiting on a rider... Your doors are locked right? Car is in gear... Or at lest neutral?


Like James Bond, be polite to everyone you meet, but also make a plan to kill them.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I need to know what is going on in the rear view for safety reasons. It is unfortunate that we get reported for checking mirrors.


Yep...I've seen times I had to look toward the back for see the traffic and I can tell the my female pax think I'm trying to look at her....women are annoying af nowadays...yea sex is good but it ain't that dam good where I'm gonna risk my livelihood freedom and reputation for it... Some of these chicks like the one last night would be the last one I would think anyone would want to kidnap or assault.. but the one I took 2 hours away that conversated with me the whole time she was a perfect 10 and she was a med student and she had on some very revealing Spandex... I could definitely see why she will be concerned ..... I've noticed the prettier a Lady is the more free spirited and nice they are.... I think women who are considered unattractive develop mental issues.. its kind of like wishful thinking that someone wants to kidnap them or sexual assault..I may be wrong..but it's always the ones you couldn't pay me to touch


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> call or taxi


...........this...........we have been checked out by Law Enforcement; in the Capital of Your Nation, we have been checked out by the F.B.I.

Many women will use one initial. This is to keep the creepy Uber driver from showing up at her building and asking for "Susan". If he shows up there asking for "S", people either can not help him or are going to think that he is creepy and will not say anything.

I get many of the horror stories both when I drive the cab and when I drive the TNC car. I guess that I give off a "safe-guy" vibe.

When a lady checks my licence plate, I always let her know that I am glad that she did and that I wish that more people, _especially_ the ladies, would do that. Most of them appreciate that.



Go Uber or Go Home said:


> this is too true.
> as soon as you say "Hi, how are yo-"
> "I HAVE A BOYFRIEND"
> "Ok...So where am I taking yo-"
> "I SAID I HAVE A BOYFRIEND!!"



"GOOD! I have a wife/girlfriend. She is *very* jealous. Some of the girls who looked at me the wrong way could testify to that, except that none of them are with us any longer."

YES! I know that you do. It is the same [French for "shower"][grocery store container] loser who was with you when I picked you up last Saturday afternoon, _correctamundo?_











Seamus said:


> Well of course most get anxiety having a strange man drive them around. They automatically are unsettled until you put them at ease.
> 
> Here are some tips to help:
> 
> ...


You forgot "If she were not my daughter, I would probably date her."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I need to know what is going on in the rear view for safety reasons. It is unfortunate that we get reported for checking mirrors.


Checking regularly to make sure head is in appropriate place, totally get it. Starring at them in the rear view mirror for 2 minutes while the light is red might be a little creepy.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........this...........we have been checked out by Law Enforcement; in the Capital of Your Nation, we have been checked out by the F.B.I.
> 
> Many women will use one initial. This is to keep the creepy Uber driver from showing up at her building and asking for "Susan". If he shows up there asking for "S", people either can not help him or are going to think that he is creepy and will not say anything.
> 
> ...


I never understand the ones that jump in and say "you are here for Susan right ok let's go".... Anyone could just knod their head and say yes and just like that you are in a sex traffickers car heading to Tijuana


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I don't have a dash cam...most say I should


All kidding aside you've got to get one. When I drove the drunk shift F/Sa 8pm to 4am besides the invitations to come inside (never going to happen) I actually had a few very drunk women take their shirts off. One actually hoisted her shorts down and asked how I liked her "Brazilian". Thank God for dash cams!

Also, a drunk woman reported she'd been hurt in an accident in my car, there was no accident!!! Even though Uber says they won't look at dash cam video I sent it in and they clearly watched it. Besides, when things go wrong, **** Uber at least the cops can see what happened!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Anyone could just knod their head and say yes and just like that you are in a sex traffickers car heading to Tijuana


@ozzyoz7 will tell them hello for you


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I also hate the negative energy when women are afraid of me, but I also love getting them where they are going safely.
> 
> I wish more females would learn to carry handguns. They are a great equalizer. From the back seat, a lady with a handgun should have no reason to fear a driver in the front seat.


im pretty sure it’s against Ubers policy for passengers and drivers to carry, even in CC states.Living in NJ I would not be comfortable with a passenger carrying.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> "you are here for Susan right ok"....


............I am now................ (if it is a predator and fake Uber driver, that is....................)

This is a variation on what happened when you called a radio cab.

I once got off a train in Schenectady at night in January. It was cold and there was snow on the ground, as you would expect. There were no cabs at the station, so I went to a telephone booth, saw a sticker for a cab company, put in my two dimes and dialed the number. I went outside to wait. A cab pulls up. The driver rolls down the right front window and asks me:

"Is your name George?"

(It IS now!)
"Yes"

I boarded and gave the addrress. A few minutes into the trip, I can hear his dispatchers' berating him. He finishes with his dispatcher and says to me:

"I thought you said your name was 'George' ".

"It _is._"

"Then how come my dispatcher is giving me a hard time?"

"I guess you got the wrong George."

"How does that happen?"

"I would bet that there are at least a hundred guys named 'George' who live in Schenectady and at least a hundred more who show up here every year."

"Yeah, I guess so."


Fortunately, with Uber, if the customer asks for whom you have come, you can tell the name then ask them to give your name. Some are a bit put off by that, but, I tell them a condensed version of the "My name is 'George' now" story and let them know that if I pick up the incorrect customer, I do not get paid. On Uber Taxi, I can get away with picking up the incorrect customer, as I can have them pay in-car. I do not get that option on UberX/Lyft. 

I do, on occasion, get customers who will balk at saying my name. I finally got it out of one lady. When I informed her that I did not get paid if I did not get the correct customer, she reminded me that I had fetched her from a house. I let her know that the only time that I _ever_ had fetched the incorrect customer was from a house. Fortunately, it was on Uber Taxi, so I did get paid.. Do not ask me how that one happened, but it did. Another time, I got this woman who asked me her name. I told her, "Marie-Hélène". I then asked her for my name. Suddenly, she pretended not to understand what I was asking. I recognised her accent and name as French, so I asked the same question in Alligator French.. She was surprised and tried to get a bit smart, but I got my name out of her. She got a better attitude when I explained to her that I had to fetch the correct passenger or I did not get paid.

Half the time, I do forget to take out my trade dress. At times, when I am parking on the street, for example, someone will walk up to my car and pull on the door.

"Oh, I see, but this is a Mexican Uber Car."

"HUH? What's that?"

"Nacho Uber Car'

In reality, the simplest thing for the customer to do is to check the licence plate.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> female passengers are always quiet, they do not want to talk to male drivers usually, I just say hi and thats it, not even how are you doing.......


Some of them are not quiet on purpose because they want to start a conversation with you to see what you are up to by your way of speaking and thinking...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> im pretty sure it’s against Ubers policy for passengers and drivers to carry, even in CC states.Living in NJ I would not be comfortable with a passenger carrying.


Even in New Jersey, I'm sure many of your passengers already carry despite the law and despite Uber policy, and you simply never notice, because they carry them in a hidden fashion. Many of these same people are probably also convicted felons. Gun bans only disarm the meek.

The Uber policy is terrible, basically encouraging attacks by advertising that drivers are weakened targets. 

Every driver should assume any pax he wants to take advantage of will shoot him if he tries, and every non-driver should assume return fire if they attack a driver.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> Some of them are not quiet on purpose because they want to start a conversation with you to see what you are up to by your way of speaking and thinking...


It's a no win situation...some perceive silence as weird some perceive talking as weird....I let the pax dictate how the ride will go


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Even in New Jersey, I'm sure many of your passengers already carry despite the law and despite Uber policy, and you simply never notice, because they carry them in a hidden fashion. Many of these same people are probably also convicted felons. Gun bans only disarm the meek.
> 
> The Uber policy is terrible, basically encouraging attacks by advertising that drivers are weakened targets.
> 
> Every driver should assume any pax he wants to take advantage of will shoot him if he tries, and every non-driver should assume return fire if they attack a driver.


The same with semi drivers...most aren't allowed to pack as they travel the country and are put in the most compromising situations


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Oh, I see, but this is a Mexican Uber Car."
> 
> "HUH? What's that?"
> 
> "Nacho Uber Car'


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's a no win situation...some perceive silence as weird some perceive talking as weird....I let the pax dictate how the ride will go


I think pax who think silence is weird will try to break the silence. I think where it goes wrong with them is if you don't respond to them when they do.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I never understand the ones that jump in and say "you are here for Susan right ok let's go".... Anyone could just knod their head and say yes and just like that you are in a sex traffickers car heading to Tijuana


But it doesn't work that way. Tijuana and Mexico already got enough women and they usually traffic drugs not women. No one kidnaps a US woman or a a Canadian woman and then takes her to TJ lol. Tijuana has enough hookers in brothels.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Even in New Jersey, I'm sure many of your passengers already carry despite the law and despite Uber policy, and you simply never notice, because they carry them in a hidden fashion. Many of these same people are probably also convicted felons. Gun bans only disarm the meek.
> 
> The Uber policy is terrible, basically encouraging attacks by advertising that drivers are weakened targets.
> 
> Every driver should assume any pax he wants to take advantage of will shoot him if he tries, and every non-driver should assume return fire if they attack a driver.


‘I don’t live my life in fear, maybe I’m naive, but in my 52 years in NJ, including living in some rough neighborhoods like Newark, I’ve never had any problem. Maybe I’m lucky, I don’t know. Yes you’re right, I’m sure some of my passengers are armed, and I wouldn’t blame a driver if he CC if he has the permit, its against Uber’s policy, but not against the law. Perhaps if it was easy to get CC I would carry.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> But it doesn't work that way. Tijuana and Mexico already got enough women and they usually traffic drugs not women. No one kidnaps a US woman or a a Canadian woman and then takes her to TJ lol. Tijuana has enough hookers in brothels.


They kidnap the women mainly if they have rich dads or husbands who will pay the ransom.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> They kidnap the women mainly if they have rich dads or husbands who will pay the ransom.


Really? I never heard such a thing as Ransom kidnapping. Mexico has parts that are extreme poor. Mexico city though is safe and wealthy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Really? I never heard such a thing as Ransom kidnapping. Mexico has parts that are extreme poor. Mexico city though is safe and wealthy.


I have been reading stories about these ransom kidnappings for many years.









Six Mexican Nationals Charged with Participating in Cross-Border Kidnap-for-Ransom Conspiracy Responsible for Six Murders


A federal grand jury today returned an indictment against six members of a Tijuana, Mexico-based hostage-taking organization that allegedly kidnapped nine victims and murdered six of them – including three United States citizens – some of them after their families paid ransom for their release.




www.justice.gov





USA government has a travel advisory against much of Mexico due to kidnappings also:





__





Mexico Travel Advisory







travel.state.gov


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> But it doesn't work that way. Tijuana and Mexico already got enough women and they usually traffic drugs not women. No one kidnaps a US woman or a a Canadian woman and then takes her to TJ lol. Tijuana has enough hookers in brothels.


Someone told me you would know?!?🧐


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


There's the root of the problem!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> was a little shaken but still wasn't scared...


What a load of 💩!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I've had a few pax tell me that they were carrying. Why they felt the need to tell me this is something I don't really understand. One of the huge advantages of carrying concealed is the fact that nobody knows you're carrying. To give up this advantage because you're scared of your Uber driver is stupid silly. It also means these idiots were carrying at the local clubs. Any gun owner who carries when he goes out drinking should lose his 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What a load of 💩!


Why would I be scared after the shooter was gone and I was uninjured and it's a neighborhood I don't often go to.. it was scary as it was happening but that also wasn't my first rodeo


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Why would I be scared after the shooter was gone and I was uninjured and it's a neighborhood I don't often go to.. it was scary as it was happening but that also wasn't my first rodeo


Why are you lying? Does it make you feel like a man? ANYONE would be scared if a gunman was looking at them "square in the eye", especially a potential witness, which you were. Not only are you a 🐂💩er, you're pathetic at it, too!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why are you lying? Does it make you feel like a man? ANYONE would be scared if a gunman was looking at them "square in the eye", especially a potential witness, which you were. Not only are you a 🐂💩er, you're pathetic at it, too!


Ok gotcha 👍


----------



## kaneslatranz (11 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified.
> Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


I've become aware that especially any attractive female is hounded constantly, manipulated, and hit on by males. I always make every effort to put them at ease which begins with respecting boundaries. If they like to chat that's fine. If not that's fine too. I don't leer at them or even look at them particularly. I am polite in my tone. Sometimes I have a great time talking with women when they realize I'm not going to bother them.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified.
> Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


Female pax are always happy to get a Female driver! 😘💯


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Being much older than most of my pax and deliberately giving off a grandpa vibe I don't get this a much from the female pax. What I do get is stories about how a small percentage of Uber drivers somehow think the is a date lead generator. Drivers have no business asking pax for their number, for a date,leering at them in the rear view ...


date lead generator
😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Noentry (11 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> I really can't say if it's justified or not but I can say it's true. I know they have been reports of Uber drivers doing things but I feel it can't possibly be as widespread as the media have made it out to be and how a lot of passengers think it is. Personally in my city I have never heard of a Uber driver or Lyft driver doing anything to a passenger, but I would say four out of five of my female passengers either tell me or show me that they are terrified.
> Tonight I pick up a passenger from the airport.. I load up her luggage she gets in and I say hello how are you doing and she jumps like I scared her and aggressively say "say what".. and I ask her again how are you doing she gave me a one-sided "I'm fine" and then like I do with all passengers I asked like where are you coming from how was the weather we talked about the weather here all within like 2 minutes... but I could feel nervous energy coming from her so I stopped talking and then 2 minutes into our awkward silence she lets me know that her mother is on the phone monitoring the ride and when I got her home she said okay Mom I'm here safe and she got off the phone with her and this lady is every bit of 35 or 40 but I guess better safe than sorry.. but honestly I don't want people in my car that's afraid of me.. I hate negative energy. Just yesterday I picked up a young lady and she was going 2 hours away and I noticed she did the whole "what's your name what's my name what's your license plate number" routine.. but then she gets in and we talking like old friends for the whole 2 hour drive but once I get her to her destination she basically tell me thank you for not killing me and I'm like "what" she told me how scared she is of taking Ubers and how she know someone that had a bad experience with a Uber driver and she basically freaks out every time she takes Uber and she thanked me for making her feel comfortable and not killing her and once again.. I just feel like if you got that type of energy or that type of fear just call or taxi or get one of your loved ones to pick you up.. I aim for five star experiences and a passenger in my back seat shivering thinking I'm going to kill her isn't a five-star experience ..is saving a few bucks really that important? Just my two cents and before anyone says it's all my fault and I'm just a creepy guy keep in mind I got 30,000 trips I have a perfect five rating on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber...


You have to accept and remember Uber is only about money.
Uber reject regulations on driver security and want as many people from all society to drive for Uber.
Uber has been fined by authorities in all of its business model throughout the globe.
Rape and sexual assault by ride sharing particular Uber drivers has increased alarmingly due to its low entry barrier.
Lobbying by Uber has turned a regulated industry into the Wild West in major cities.
London as an example back in 2017 had shown one sexual rape and assault Reported every 7 days by an Uber driver to the police.
I dread to think how many in the United States.
Uber have a knack of hiding real statistics.


----------

